
CBP and ICE DNA Collection [pdf] - robteix
https://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/privacy-pia-dhs080-detaineedna-january2020.pdf
======
robteix
_Effective January 6, 2020, CBP will begin collecting DNA from any person in
CBP custody who is subject to fingerprinting. This will include aliens as well
as United States citizens and Lawful Permanent Residents (U.S. Persons)._

